# Guitar Dollar Store



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Can someone please explain to me what this is all about...
http://www.bazaarofchina.com/index.php?cPath=20&osCsid=2333266fc2482889c5ffbf6936f82522&gclid=CPfypNK8w5gCFQJ-xgod4G5i0g
It's from one of the ads on the front end of this board... It looks like they are selling guitars at dollar store prices... or are they really something else???
This is a serious question, I'm not in league with these folks. Thanks.


----------



## MustEnjoyPie (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know If I would buy a guitar from a website that also sells adult sex toys...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

MustEnjoyPie said:


> I don't know If I would buy a guitar from a website that also sells adult sex toys...


You might need a specialist for those toys kqoct


----------



## MustEnjoyPie (Jan 28, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> You might need a specialist for those toys kqoct


oooof, the cheese...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

dollar store is right. You live in Toronto. Why even consider it when you can go as test drive 10,000 guitars in your town. Remember if it's too good to be true..........................................:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

them there are good deals on electricity quitars..............


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like a clearing house for counterfeit goods to me. In this age of "buy locally", it doesn't compute.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a friend who's daughter and/or son (whatever) lives in China. He told him that everything there is fake.. So they probably are real looking guitars, but are certainly not the real deal. I wonder if it really matters that much. If it is copied down to the last bit... then perhaps you just change a few things. like tuning machines and pickups.. and there you go.. an almost Gretsch CG etc.. for a fraction of the price. Now who would like to go for it!!! Not me!!! I'm just curious about it.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

No doubt they are fake, but also look to be exact as well, right down to the serial number and the Made in the USA stamp on them. 

Interesting prices, they have a custom lower in price than a studio.

I ran the serial through the dater:

Guitar Info
Your guitar was made at the
Nashville Plant, TN, USA
July 19th, 2006
Production Number: 133

Gibson: Nashville

Gibson’s Nashville plant was opened in Tennessee 1974. All electric models and some acoustic models currently made at this factory. This facility has an average production rate of 220 guitars a day. Each guitar is built by hand and takes about 4 to 6 weeks to complete. Note: Most hollow and semi-hallow body guitars are made at a separate plant in Memphis Tennessee. This facility has an average production rate of 40 guitars a day.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

they aren't _that _cheap for no-name knock-offs.
seems to me if you are going to spend $350ish on an LP copy (for example), you might as well got with Rondo.
at least there's a history of a return policy.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

shiva said:


> No doubt they are fake, but also look to be exact as well, right down to the serial number and the Made in the USA stamp on them.
> 
> Interesting prices, they have a custom lower in price than a studio.
> 
> ...


That's because they're stealing photos from the Gibson site. Such lovely business ethics -- I think I'll buy two.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I suppose I'm flogging this, but there are also a couple of guitar makers on evil bay that make great (looking) guitars out of Vietnam of all places. They sell for a fraction of what a similar (looking) guitar would sell.... In some cases it costs more to ship them than the price you pay for the guitar.
No wonder our economy is in serious trouble. We are being lured to the dark side by all the cheap slave labour products from other parts of the world. In reality if we don't start taking this seriously we will all be spending our last days in one room flats with hot plates to cook our dinners on, while waiting for a pension check that never comes!!! Who me! cynical


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's how they make their money...

You purchase an LP Custom for $300. Shipping comes up to $400. Even with the crazy shipping cost, you're still getting a great deal (for a Gibson). You get excited and buy the guitar...

A week later, you get the guitar in question and it turns out to be a very cheap knock-off. You're left with two choices... 

1. You go through the hassle of getting a refund for the guitar only (they won't refund the original shipping cost) and pay to ship it back to them - You're screwed out of $500.

2. Suck it up and accept the fact that you've paid $700 for an $80 guitar.

Paypal can't even help you since they don't cover shipping costs.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

A few time honored adages come to mind: "you get what you pay for" "buyer beware" "if it's too good to be true, than it probably is" " they don't make 'em like they used to" and so on. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Quite frankly, this was the one that caught my attention: http://www.2sidedguitar.com/


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Quite frankly, this was the one that caught my attention: http://www.2sidedguitar.com/


Did you listen to the sound clip on that guitar.. It sounded like a Uke... Honestly, if I was trying to sell a guitar I would at least use a decent amp and put some bass on it.. However, it was a really interesting guitar/bass


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

This is even a very poor copy
http://www.bazaarofchina.com/product_info.php?cPath=186&products_id=9209&osCsid=2333266fc2482889c5ffbf6936f82522

Headstock shape is wrong,f-hole is just plain ugly,pickguard isn't even close,even the shape of the horn is goofy
Yet I suppose people will buy them thinkin it's a real Telecaster


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh and check out this "Stratocaster"hwopv
http://www.bazaarofchina.com/product_info.php?cPath=186&products_id=9103&osCsid=2333266fc2482889c5ffbf6936f82522


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> Oh and check out this "Stratocaster"hwopv
> http://www.bazaarofchina.com/product_info.php?cPath=186&products_id=9103&osCsid=2333266fc2482889c5ffbf6936f82522


This model kind of shakes up the whole guitar world as we have come to know it 

I like this part also:

"2008 NEW *GOOD ELECTRICITY *GUITAR " 

Dave


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Quite frankly, this was the one that caught my attention: http://www.2sidedguitar.com/


That does sound like crap. How would you set the neck relief? Plus that neck looks about 3 inches thick. I think a double neck is actually a better solution.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> This model kind of shakes up the whole guitar world as we have come to know it
> 
> I like this part also:
> 
> ...


More marbles 

We have the guitar factory, the guitar there will be the technical expert of the profession to tested for the guitar


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

At least they have the name correct in the title of their site... "BAZAAR" :smile:
I sent a note to them and asked them about their products .. Here was their answer.
"hi,all of my guitars is made in china,but quality as same as orginal! regard!"
This is the direct quote.. spelling mistakes, exclamation marks etc.
I think their claim of "same as orginal!" is somewhat false.
BAZAAR is not a false claim 
Oh well... They are an industrious nation bent on dominating the world economy, but I guess that is getting too close to politics, so I better shut up.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Quite frankly, this was the one that caught my attention: http://www.2sidedguitar.com/


 buckle rash could be your accompaniment!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

At the risk offending the Walmartians here and putting a target on my back, this is akin to an online guitar Walmart.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

